# Michael Mahoney Explains Emotional Aspects of IBS on Video



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

For those of you who may be interested - here is a video where IBS Audio Program developer Michael Mahoney of Cheshire England outlines the importance of the emotional aspects of Irritable Bowel Syndrome which are often ignored or not recognised by many in the caring community. He also gives an overview the IBS Audio Program 100. 



Here is a direct link for IBS Self-Help Group members for more information - and of course, you may ask questions here as well! : )http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It's nice to see and hear from Mike directly in the video.Nicely put together!Jeff


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

YES it IS!!! I agree... however... just listening to his voice..... you can guess what happened to me.... Yup.. started to get into "the zone" and had to turn off the video as I had a ton of stuff to attend to!So I will listen in smaller increments or.. nearer to bedtime.... LOL The poor guy.. I hope he doesn't ever take this personally.... LOL


----------

